
Quantum researchers create an error-correcting cat - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-quantum-error-correcting-cat.html
======
bookofjoe
>Stabilization and operation of a Kerr-cat qubit

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2587-z](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2587-z)

